# A Question...



## Eclipse9069 (Feb 21, 2005)

Hi guys, 
I just downloaded your product, and even though I have not used it, it seems to be really nice; but I have a question... 

Can anyone tell me the percentage that ATI Tool will not damage my video card?

This is my brothers computer, and he's going along with me over clocking his video card, but I don't want to damage the video card or anything.

Thanks.


----------



## Eclipse9069 (Feb 21, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 21, 2005)

lets see . i would take a wild guess that like 10,000 people are using atitool .. 
# of damaged cards by overclocking (not user error included) i have ever heard of is like 10 .. so 99.9% safe


----------



## Eclipse9069 (Feb 21, 2005)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> lets see . i would take a wild guess that like 10,000 people are using atitool ..
> # of damaged cards by overclocking (not user error included) i have ever heard of is like 10 .. so 99.9% safe



Thank you very much, I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## DREXY (Feb 21, 2005)

whell J am using the atitool for almoust a year an not having any problems at all.
It's preaty safe, but there's no garanties.
if you use it whisly htere will not be any problems, use safety range,find max core/mem...
it is not so risky, but:" He ,who dares, wins!"


----------

